# Express Entry Processing Time



## scaifem (Aug 20, 2015)

After submitting my Permanent Residency application, through express entry, what are the stages and rough processing times?

I am looking to draw on the communities experience to get an idea of this because I was invited to apply for express entry and submitted my application on July 14th 2015, I quickly had an update saying my application was accepted and then a few days later that my medical exams had been checked and approved.

Now it has been over 2 months without an update, my web portal just says back ground check in progress.

Does anyone have any experience that is further along the process than I am?

Thanks

:juggle:


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

CIC isn't any better than the UKVI (what used to be the UKBA) in this regard (I've had 3 years worth of dealings with Mrs. May and the Home Office... hopefully the bloodletting that is my own UK immigration situation will be over early in the new year... my citizenship application is going in for processing a week from this coming Friday).

Anyway, I read somewhere on the CIC website that they aim to process applications within 6 months of submission. You're almost half way through, so I would hang tight for a while yet (after all, it _is_ the government we're talking about here...  ).

If you've not heard anything by say Bonfire Night next month, then perhaps you might want to give them a shout to see what the heck is up with your application.

Until then, I'd say that you're just going to have to be patient.

Good luck to you!


----------



## scaifem (Aug 20, 2015)

Thanks WestCoastCanadianGirl. 

I know the 'average' processing time is 6 months now - the lack of communication and some pressure from my potential/future Canadian employer is putting me on edge though.

I guess we have to sit tight.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

scaifem said:


> Thanks WestCoastCanadianGirl.
> 
> I know the 'average' processing time is 6 months now - the lack of communication and some pressure from my potential/future Canadian employer is putting me on edge though.
> 
> I guess we have to sit tight.



You are dealing with a bureaucracy and they are never quick. Your potential Canadian employer should be well aware of this as they will deal with the government regularly.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

How Express Entry works


----------



## scaifem (Aug 20, 2015)

So there are no takers? 

No one in this forum has personal experience of what to expect and when after submitting their full PR application? :confused2:


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Sadly, not many of the posters on this branch have arrived at the point that you're at as far as Express Entry goes i.e. they've entered the pool but have yet to receive an Invitation to Apply for PR - most because they haven't achieved the minimum CRS ranking threshold in order to receive an ITA, let alone complete and submit the ITA for consideration.

Express Entry is a fairly new scheme (i.e. it was only started back in January), so most of the people with PR in Canada arrived before it was rolled out, and we've just been collectively feeling our way through it these last 10 months.


----------



## mikejb (Mar 12, 2012)

scaifem said:


> So there are no takers?
> 
> No one in this forum has personal experience of what to expect and when after submitting their full PR application? :confused2:


At around five months, all being well with your application, you should start getting update issued on your account, which of course will need to be responded to.

I'd started my EE application back in January. The invite to apply followed by March and by the time I had arranged and completed the medical the actual application proper was not submitted until April.

I eventually got approval Mid August

Hope that helps


----------



## scaifem (Aug 20, 2015)

SUCCESS!? An update.

As I said we submitted July 14th, 2015, had an immediate update that it was received, that medicals had passed and that review of legibility was under way.

October 2015 had an email update from the express entry system saying background checks were under way.

January 11th, 2016 had an e-mail (not from the express entry system) from a [email protected] e-mail address requesting that we send our passports, photos and a check list document to the Visa Application Centre in London so that our application for permanent residency can be concluded.

After several e-mails and phone calls to the Visa Application Centre I think we have paid the correct courier fee and service charge. Now fingers crossed our passports will be returned with our documents inside.

Hopefully this will be us soon lane:


----------



## integramania (Jan 18, 2016)

Hi scaifem,

Glad to hear that you have heard back and it's a go for you. When I applied for my work permit i also had a long wait due to various issues.

Now I'm in the process of applying via the EE method and its such a new system, as suggested many are less familiar with it. Would you mind sharing the points you had to enable you to be invited? Thanks


----------



## scaifem (Aug 20, 2015)

When I submitted my profile I was around 1100 points, I had a job offer in place, PhD, Work experience in Canada, etc.......


----------

